# I am a neophyte



## Jose Lopez (Jan 12, 2009)

I don't know anything about woodworking but since I want to learn I have registered in this forum. Any help that anyone of you can give me will indeed be very much appreciated. I have bought several woodworking tools already and am very eager to learn how to correctly use them. I have a circular saw, planer, and now a plunge router. My big question is where do I start? And how do I start correctly in this perfectly new venture of mine. 
I am an 84 year old man, retired after working in a bank for almost 60 years. I need all your help.

Thank you all for whatever help you can give me. Lead the way please!!!


----------



## Gerard_sr (Dec 7, 2008)

WOW! Tall order Jose and welcome to the forums!
I'm recently retired also, but a tad bit younger.
*IMHO:* (_In My Humble Opinion_) You might be best suited to look locally for some adult type classes in woodworking. Maybe a local high school or trade school?
I think there's nothing better than hand's on types of instruction with a competent mentor. 
I've been an on an off in woodworking since high school in the late 1960's, on and off as the need had arisen. 
Power tools can be dangerous if you never had used them before and for the experienced user, still I urge caution!
With that said, again welcome!
Cordially,
Gerry


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Make a basic list of projects you are interested in. This will direct you to the type tools you need too.

Get a project book for these type projects then read, then read again, then re-read.

Write down a basic set of hand tools and a basic set of power tools that you have determined you need for the projects.

Read, then read again, then re-read.

Then go online and research each tool, as you research them you will learn about them.

Then go buy the tools and tackle a project as you read, read, read from your project book.

Let us know what you think you want to make and we can direct you to some good project books.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Like Gerard said, see if there is a wood workers group at any of your schools. Our group meets every Tuesday evening. 
I learned the most just from visiting this forum. Lots of talent here.
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Other than a woodshop class in Junior High, I've been learning this stuff on my own. That is to say, reading books, magazines and forums like this one. When I get to a point that seems like it needs clarification, then I pipe up and start asking questions. The only stupid question is the one you didn't ask.

That said, the absolute biggest thing on my mind when I'm working or learning something is safety. If an operation with a power tool (hand tool for that matter) doesn't feel safe, it probably isn't! Stop, take a step back and think about what you are about to do. Think about where your hands could end up should the workpiece suddenly dissapear. 

As for classes, I haven't yet taken any but only because I haven't found any local to me that I wanted to take. But here are a few suggestions, go over to www.woodcraft.com and see if there is a store local to you. They have short classes on various subjects. Like wise if there is a junior college or vocational-technical school near by, give them a call. And finally, poke around and see if there is a local woodworking club or guild. Perhaps you can find a mentor there.

Best of luck and ask lots of questions!


----------



## Jose Lopez (Jan 12, 2009)

thanks Gerry for the advice, maybe I best follow it.


----------



## Jose Lopez (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for the great advice. I better follow it. There is nothing better than to follow the advice of somebody who knows.


----------



## Jose Lopez (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank you Mike, the only question is that unlike in the states you have high schools teaching these things. Out here in the Philippines, there are no such things although I must confess there are formal schools for woodworking. Thanks again for the response.


----------



## Jose Lopez (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank you for the advice. I guess all of you who responded suggested that I better have some sort of education first before I try power tools. I get what you all mean -- BE CAREFUL because power tools are full of power. Thanks again.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Jose check the forum to see if any members live within say 30 miles of you and see if you can hook up. I found two members live within 15 miles of me, one is a forum moderator and very experienced, we have already hooked up. I realize this is probably not the norm, "but it could happen". The three of us plan to get together once a month or so and just learn from each other, well I will be doing most of the leaning and they will do most of the teaching.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

The same advice from me Jose, how about wandering into a cabinet making business and asking if you can hang around to learn something about woodworking, at your age it's obvious that you aren't going to set up in business to be competition.
In all the years that I had my own electronics repair business, it wasn't unusual for guys to come in and ask to stand and watch. They were all of an age where they could well start up a business and be competition so I of course always politely refused. It was different with young guys who wanted work experience, normally arranged by their school, every year I took in a couple. Good luck to you, woodworking really can make retirement a pleasant experience, and that's coming from a 75 year old.


----------

